# djleye.....your favorite player.....



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Jason Kubel signed a new 2 year contract with the TWINS. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

I know that Smalls will come on here and bash me, but I guess he is still better than Young. I just cannot see what they plan on for the outfield. Hopefully they heat up the offseason action soon!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd like to see his "big bat" come together finally if he stays healthy like Justin's.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

djleye said:


> :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:
> 
> I know that Smalls will come on here and bash me, but I guess he is still better than Young. I just cannot see what they plan on for the outfield. Hopefully they heat up the offseason action soon!!!!


Don't make me embarass you again old man!  :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I knew I could get him out of hibernation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wasn't Kubel second on the team in homeruns behind Morneau with 20.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I went to the Twins caravan in Aberdeen last week. Kubel and Span were there and both sat through 400 plus people doing autographs. Both were very nice and accomodating to the folks that lined up for them. Their take on the new outfield is Cuddayer in Right, Gomez in Center and Span in Left. Kubel DH. They didn't say much about Young when they were talking about the team. I wouldn't be suprised to see Young dealt since he doesn't fit into the 'Aw Shucks' mentality of the Twins.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I heard that the twins are looking at Creede..... yes he just came off surgery. But that would be one heck of a right handed bat in the line up. Also platoon him at third and DH. Could be good.

I think young will stay. He improved through out last year. Got better as the year went on. Put up good numbers after the rough start. They can't give up on him after one year. They need to see what he can do this year.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

The impression I got is Young is a me, me, me guy and not much in the clubhouse.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

If young can't hit .300 with at least 25 hr's he is not going to get far. He lacks the speed and arm of anyone else in the twins outfield. Too early to give up on him but if he can't produce this season might as well send him packing so that they can get the others on long term deals.

Kubel needs to have a big year, in order to do so he must stay healthy. Morneau needs the lineup protection


----------

